# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Đón giáng sinh với 40.000 bóng đèn trong căn nhà gỗ

## hangnt

_Căn nhà của Paul Toole, một nhà tổ chức sự kiện tại Anh, đã trở thành địa điểm nổi tiếng tại Anh vào mỗi dịp Giáng Sinh hàng năm vì anh đã biến căn nhà của mình thành một “vương quốc ánh sáng”, với hơn 40.000 bóng đèn được dùng để trang trí._


Paul Toole, một nhà tổ chức sự kiện tại Somerset (Anh) đã bắt đầu trang trí cho căn nhà của mình vào mỗi dịp Giáng Sinh từ 13 năm trước. Mỗi năm, anh đã dùng đến hơn 40 ngàn chiếc bóng đèn đầy mắc sắc khác nhau để có những màn trình diễn độc đáo liên tục trong suốt hơn 20 phút.

Những ai có dịp đi qua căn nhà của Toole trong thời gian này đều không thể không ngừng lại để chiêm ngưỡng căn nhà của anh. Đáng chú ý trong đó là cây thông noel với chiều cao hơn 6 mét được sử dụng hoàn toàn bằng bóng đèn.

Toole cho biết số tiền anh phải bỏ ra để trang trí căn nhà của mình vào mỗi dịp Giáng Sinh lên đến hơn 23.000 USD. Tuy nhiên, mỗi màn trình diễn của anh cũng quyên góp được hơn 3.000 USD ủng hộ cho các quỹ từ thiện.

*Video về căn nhà ánh sáng của Paul Toole:*






wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*

_Theo Telegraph_

----------

